# Restore .dll file manually?



## LRM216 (Mar 22, 2006)

Just read the old thread with the above title and the response of:

"Hi..R/click corrupt dll..rename Old..copy original dll into C:\Windows\System
if using 95-98-ME "

My question is: would this same procedure (minus the renaming of the old corrupt file since my msoe.dll file comes up "missing" in Outlook) - copying the msoe.dll from the Cab folder where I have found it, and copying it into C:\windows\system as stated in the old thread, work for me too? I have Win98ME and just switched from dial up with MSN to DSL with Bellsouth and their e-mail uses outlook. While I can read my e-mail (with Bellsouth) I cannot add attachments easily, I cant send a website page as an e-mail, etc. and was told by Bellsouth it was because my outlook was set up properly. Apparently MSN stopped using outlook for e-mail a while ago as I seem to remember their changing their e-mail program so I never noticed that I had no "msoe.dll" file. Since I need to use outlook for Bellsouth's e-mail program, is there any way to restore this .dll file without wiping the whole system clean and using my recovery disks to reformat, etc.? I have no WIN98ME disks as my HP Pavilion came loaded with the Win98ME. Thanks so much for any help whatsoever.

Linda


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Are you using Windows 98 or Windows ME? I don't understand Win98ME? Are you using Outlook or Outlook Express? The msoe.dll file is for Outlook Express.

You can download the msoe.dll file from here: 
http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?msoe


----------



## LRM216 (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry, I am using WinME and Outlook Express. Thank you for the download url, I will attempt to use it. Thanks for the help.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You will need to rename the old one msoe.dll to msoe.old and transfer the newly downloaded one to the C:\Program Files\Outlook Express folder.


----------



## LRM216 (Mar 22, 2006)

Much, much thanks. I wasn't quite sure how to do it!


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

Did that work?


----------



## WhitPhil (Oct 4, 2000)

Does the message actually say "missing" or something like 
"Outlook Express could not be started because MSOE.DLL could not be loaded" or 
"Outlook Express could not be started because Msoe.dll could not be initialized".

In which case the file is actually there and this or this may be the cause.


----------



## LRM216 (Mar 22, 2006)

I tried adding the address book back in but I get a message that file 9xmig cannot be found, then it tells me to reload the windows ME disk. I don't have that disk as my HP Pavilion came loaded with WinME already on it. All I have is the recovery disks. If I use them don't I have to do a total reformat ? I really don't want to go through all that again if I don't have to. Last time I did that for another reason, it took me over 24 hrs. to get everything up and rolling again. Thanks for the help though.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

You should install the 9xmig.dll file here C:\Program Files\Outlook Express, also the address book too (wab).

http://insideoe.tomsterdam.com/


----------



## LRM216 (Mar 22, 2006)

Do I get the 9xmig.dll file from the link above, as well as the msoe.dll? Where to I get the address book from . When I go into program files\outlook express, all the files are in there. If there in there, I can't understand why they're not loading.


----------



## walkeriam (Feb 19, 2002)

The link above is not for downloading .dll files. It is a good site for troubleshooting Outlook Express problems.
What happens when you click on the Outlook Express Icon?


----------

